# on what grounds could you be turned down as adopters



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

I contacted my local office today, very friendly but I know there is no hard or fast rule. But wondered if anyone had faced rejection to be adoptees or told to rethink certain aspects of their application.  I do fear rejection if we go down this route so would be good to hear from people.


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya

I've not come across anyone being rejected as possible adopters.  A lot of people have been told to wait a while to make sure they were fully over the grief of accepting that if tx hadn't worked for them as most authorities want to make sure you can fully focus on the process.

Best of luck
Cindy


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

I have spoken to a couple of people in the past about this some medical conditions or certain medications can affect you.

We have just put us starting the process back as my wife is still poorly and would fail the medical at the moment, we are now aiming for January next year as we have been approved to start the training pending my wifes recovery.

If you have a look on BAAF site that will give you some ideas of what people come up against.

Without going into detail though some do fail for one reason or another.

Cheese


----------

